# Carbon Target Arrow Specs



## Sean.Magnusen (Aug 6, 2014)

I put a spreadsheet together with various specs on some of the common carbon target arrows; I figured others might find it useful as well so I uploaded it to Google Drive: Carbon Target Arrow Specs

I left the document read-only but enabled comments on it; if you know any of the missing data or see something that's incorrect, feel free to comment on the doc or let me know and I can try to keep it updated. Likewise, if it's missing any that you think should be included or any other enhancements, let me know. Even though it's read-only you should still be able to download a local copy or enable filtering if you like.

For the point & nock columns my intent was to list the available components that would fit that shaft. You can find additional details on the components on the other tabs, but what's on the main arrow tab now is basically what I found on the manufacturer websites for that specific shaft; a few may include options from other shafts made by the same manufacturer, but I didn't really do any cross-manufacturer references yet. I'm not really too happy with the layout/structure of that component reference, but also not sure of a better way to display it within the spreadsheet format, especially if I'm going to add all the cross-manufacturer components that would work.

Anyhow, hope it's useful; let me know if you have any enhancements or corrections.

Thanks,
Sean


----------



## droy (Dec 21, 2012)

Very nice!!!!:wink:


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Amazing job! Thanks for doing that.

One thing to note - on the barrel-tapered shafts like A/C/E and X-10, the outside diameter you list is just the nock end. Useful for selecting out nocks, but not so much for comparing diameter to evaluate potential wind drift as they are substantially larger in diameter in the center than on the nock end.

That's nitpicking an otherwise tremendous resource though.

John


----------



## Last_Bastion (Dec 5, 2013)

Amazing! This is probably the best arrow resource I've ever seen!


----------



## Sean.Magnusen (Aug 6, 2014)

limbwalker said:


> One thing to note - on the barrel-tapered shafts like A/C/E and X-10, the outside diameter you list is just the nock end. Useful for selecting out nocks, but not so much for comparing diameter to evaluate potential wind drift as they are substantially larger in diameter in the center than on the nock end.


I thought about that but I couldn't find the other measurements anywhere and didn't want to create a blank column. I don't even remember where I found the measurements that are there now because I just looked through the Easton site again and didn't see _any _diameter specs. I updated the column comments to reflect "Inches @ Nock End" to avoid confusion; if anybody can find the other measurements I can break it out into an additional column and list both.


----------



## anmactire (Sep 4, 2012)

Great work! If you want more data for arrows I have always pulled from Joe Tapley's resource here http://www.tap46home.plus.com/mechanics/arrow.dat
It's intended for use with his software that he lists but if you open it with a text editor it is legible but formatted oddly. It lists the name of the shaft and spine, then diameter in inches, then gpi. There's a lot of crossover with your data.

Black eagle are listing some much lighter spines in their 2015 catalogue (1000-250 for the x-impact and deep impact) so they may become a cheap alternative to some shafts for those with longer draw lengths as they are all 32" carbon to carbon.
Here's the link to that http://www.blackeaglearrows.com/v/vspfiles/templates/BlackEagle10/PDF/BEA-Catalog-2015.pdf )*(WARNING: Lots of hunting images in this catalogue)*

The Beiter PDF for nock sizes would be a great resource here too, as it lists diameter alongside shafts they fit, giving a good indication of inner diameter. Here's that http://www.wernerbeiter.com/en/informations/datasheets/Nocke_GB.pdf


----------



## wfocharlie (Feb 16, 2013)

Very nice job!!!!!


----------



## foryn (Nov 13, 2013)

Really Awesome! (this is perfect for "Theory-Tuning") and will help in arrow selection before I actually buy the arrows. Kudos!


----------



## Fury90flier (Jun 27, 2012)

Sweet chart...thanks for taking the time to put that together.


----------



## Sean.Magnusen (Aug 6, 2014)

anmactire said:


> Great work! If you want more data for arrows I have always pulled from Joe Tapley's resource here http://www.tap46home.plus.com/mechanics/arrow.dat
> It's intended for use with his software that he lists but if you open it with a text editor it is legible but formatted oddly. It lists the name of the shaft and spine, then diameter in inches, then gpi. There's a lot of crossover with your data.
> 
> Black eagle are listing some much lighter spines in their 2015 catalogue (1000-250 for the x-impact and deep impact) so they may become a cheap alternative to some shafts for those with longer draw lengths as they are all 32" carbon to carbon.


I made some updates and corrections based on the linked data file; also broke out a new column for crown/nock end diameter vs. middle of the shaft for the barreled & tapered shafts, though still not 100% confident in some of those measurements.

Will try to add the x-impact and deep impact arrow specs later.


----------



## Dewboy (Apr 19, 2005)

I came here tonight to try to start a REAL arrow specification chart and was VERY PLEASED to find you have started one, and have done a huge amount of excellent work I might add! AWESOME! Unfortunately, The Easton Inspire shaft sizes I was searching for were blank. I just sent Easton a SECOND message asking for this information. I sent one about a month ago and it was totally IGNORED. Easton is NOT helpful at all when you have diameter questions about their shafts. I don't know why they would refuse to answer diameter questions. If they are afraid that I am going to manufacture components to compete with them, that would be a silly reason, because I could purchase their arrows and sell them once I measured them if I were manufacturing components. My only costs would be the difference in purchase price and sell price after selling them. If Easton decides to be reasonable and give me the diameters for the Easton Inspire shafts, I will gladly share that information for you to put on your chart. Another AT member told me they were .165" inside diameter, but I have no clue as to their outside diameter for each size/spine.

The chart at FireNock is a good resource for the .165" diameter shafts. I will include it here as a photo:

Firenock inserts are EXCELLENT inserts by the way!


----------



## Firenock (Nov 5, 2006)

Dewboy said:


> Unfortunately, The Easton Inspire shaft sizes I was searching for were blank. I just sent Easton a SECOND message asking for this information. I sent one about a month ago and it was totally IGNORED. Easton is NOT helpful at all when you have diameter questions about their shafts. I don't know why they would refuse to answer diameter questions.


By policy easton will NOT give you any specification that is not already published. Trust me, I went down that road once. What I believe is that they are not even sure! Look at their injexion, AC injexion, and FMJ Injexion. They are suppose to be 0.166" ID, but it do not even fit nice with their own G nock which is suppose to fit 0.166" The injexion nock is to fit 0.1665-0.1667" or 0.0005 - 0.0006" larger than a G nock. It is 6% larger that what it should be, that that sort of fit nicer in those shafts.


----------



## Dewboy (Apr 19, 2005)

Firenock said:


> By policy easton will NOT give you any specification that is not already published. Trust me, I went down that road once. What I believe is that they are not even sure! Look at their injexion, AC injexion, and FMJ Injexion. They are suppose to be 0.166" ID, but it do not even fit nice with their own G nock which is suppose to fit 0.166" The injexion nock is to fit 0.1665-0.1667" or 0.0005 - 0.0006" larger than a G nock. It is 6% larger that what it should be, that that sort of fit nicer in those shafts.


Thank you Dorge. I think you may be right. Another AT member told me pretty much the same thing! Here is what he said:

"they're a micro diameter shaft. F/G nocks fit as do the Victory micro diameter tips...so I would guess .165-.166". What's funny is the 'Inspire' tips they sent us were too big lol, but the ones they sent for the Apollo's fit the Inspires fine. I prefer the Victory micro diameter tips anyhow, as they seems to be a good bit sharper on the point. Honestly, I don't think they include measurements due to the fact that their quality control is ALL over the place for the ID of the shafts."

So Dorge, you are the second person that told me that this was most likely a quality control issue rather than a "secret Proprietary information" issue. The Inspire points not fitting the Inspire shafts were an indication that both of you are likely correct! I know this is frustrating for you Dorge, because you like making your components to the tightest tolerances as possible! I love the AeroInsert-AA inserts I purchased from you for my old Medallion 700 shafts with .202-.203 inside diameter(same as shafts that use X-Nocks, such as Axis, da' Torch, Crush, etc). Thank you!


----------



## Dewboy (Apr 19, 2005)

I forgot to mention, I finally got a reply from Easton today and they refused to give me the outside diameters I requested for the Easton Inspire shafts. I posted their reply here:

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2412877

If any of you guys cut any Easton Inspire shafts and have cut-offs, I would gladly measure them if you would ship me a piece. I will cover the shipping.


----------



## Fury90flier (Jun 27, 2012)

Does anyone have the shaft ID for ACC's. I know somone posted some a while back but I can't find it anymore.


----------



## ButchD (Nov 11, 2006)

Thanks for this. Great resource!


----------



## anmactire (Sep 4, 2012)

Fury90flier said:


> Does anyone have the shaft ID for ACC's. I know somone posted some a while back but I can't find it anymore.


Check the werner beiter nock chart in my post above and search the document for "ACC". It will highlight the nock diameter row for the fit for each series of ACC (keeping in mind the numbers 00,04,18 etc refer to the inner tube of aluminium and therefore the inner diameter give or take)


----------



## Firenock (Nov 5, 2006)

The ACC is a whole different animal on their Internal diameter. First you need to understand why easton use the uni-bushing. After the bushing was removed, below are the size that I have been using on the ACCs.
ACC349 is the same as my E nock, 0.235"
ACC360 is 0.240"
ACC370 is 0.250"


----------



## ThomVis (Feb 21, 2012)

Dewboy said:


> I forgot to mention, I finally got a reply from Easton today and they refused to give me the outside diameters I requested for the Easton Inspire shafts.


On a side note, the mentioned spines and lengths of the Easton Inspire are eerie close to the old Beman Carbon Flash shafts:


----------



## anmactire (Sep 4, 2012)

ThomVis said:


> On a side note, the mentioned spines and lengths of the Easton Inspire are eerie close to the old Beman Carbon Flash


I can't recall where but I think I read that they're intended as a replacement for the carbon flash line of shafts. They do have the advantage of internal components over the flash at least.


----------



## Fury90flier (Jun 27, 2012)

Firenock said:


> The ACC is a whole different animal on their Internal diameter. First you need to understand why easton use the uni-bushing. After the bushing was removed, below are the size that I have been using on the ACCs.
> ACC349 is the same as my E nock, 0.235"
> ACC360 is 0.240"
> ACC370 is 0.250"


Thanks Dorge..

Sean
can you add this info to your list? 

I know the 3-49's use a 17/16 insert, 
I belive the 3-70's are 18/16


----------



## Dewboy (Apr 19, 2005)

ThomVis said:


> On a side note, the mentioned spines and lengths of the Easton Inspire are eerie close to the old Beman Carbon Flash shafts:


Actually, this is the very reason I was trying to find the outside diameters for the Easton Inspire shafts. I have some of the Beman Glue-ON points for the Beman carbon flash and Beman Hunter shafts and wanted to see if any of my points would work with any of the Easton Inspire shafts, since the shafts themselves are cheap. When you start buying the points, it really starts adding up. For youth arrows, I figured I could save lots of money if some of my Glue-Ons would work with some of the Inspire shafts. I checked Carbon Express Medallion XR outside dimensions, and several of my points are a perfect fit!!! But Medallion XR shafts are a good bit more expensive than the Inspire shafts. But at-least CX does give the diameters. This is the information customers should have access to:

Carbon Express Medallion XR Shafts:

Model	Size Grains Spine	Diameter
SHAFT

50413	2000	5.1	2.000"	0.176"	
50414	1800	5.3	1.800"	0.177"	
51560	1500	5.9	1.500"	0.183"	
51561	1300	6.4	1.300"	0.188"	
50403	1100	4.6	1.100"	0.224"	
50404	1000	4.9	1.000"	0.226"

50405	900	5.2	0.900"	0.228"	
50406	800	5.6	0.800"	0.230"	
50407	700	6.0	0.700"	0.233"	
50408	600	6.7	0.600"	0.239"	
50415	500	7.6	0.500"	0.244"


----------



## *SWITCH (Nov 27, 2007)

Thanks for this Sean, great work, any update on the Easton a/c/g outside diameters please? at the the moment the 480 are narrower than the 450 Easton x10??


----------

